# N Scale Couplers



## patriothonor (Oct 8, 2015)

I just got back in to N Scale after about 25 years. I've built a new layout using my old rolling stock with the old type knuckle couplers that work great, but not very realistic. I've changed over to DCC and purchased 5 new Diesels and a steamer with full sound, etc. I'm perplexed with the manufacturers changing over to different modern-day coupling systems over the years. It seems none of them are consistent with one another. Is there a new standard that works universally with one another? I hate the thought of having to change all my couplers and possibly trucks and wheels as well. I also want to start buying new rolling stock to replace the old, but what manufacturer makes the most universal coupler system? Please help! 
You can see my small 42" x 66" layout on Utube. Search for "Stevensville, Colorado, N Scale Layout" about 20 minutes, and "Stevensville, CO, Overhead" about 10 minutes (before I ran out of memory on my phone. You can email me at "[email protected]" with any advice or suggestions. Thanks for your help
Jack 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Jack and Wellcome to the forum. Good to see you're back in the hobby, yes much has changed in 25 years, not least couplers, but there's no standard. Most manufacturers offer their own but unfortunately they don't play well with others. The thing to do is pick one and stick with it. Micro Trains is the most popular and they also make rolling stock and can offer conversions for nearly all locos and stock.

Couldn't find your layout on YouTube with your suggested search, would love to see it so perhaps you could post a link.


----------



## patriothonor (Oct 8, 2015)

Cyclops, thanks for your very informative reply. Since I don't have that much old rolling stock, I think I'll bite the bullet and start buying new stock and avoid all the work of modifying the old. And maybe go with Micro Trains. I really appreciate your response and help. I don't know why my Utube videos aren't showing, but I'll try to figure out how to post them to this forum. I can pull them up on my devices, but others can't. I'll try to get them posted and let you know. Thanks again for your advice. 
Jack, [email protected]


----------



## patriothonor (Oct 8, 2015)

Cyclops, I just tried to send the Utube link. Did it post? 
patriothonor


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

The older square couplers are Rapido couplers. The newer ones are knuckle couplers. All the manufacturers knuckle couplers will work together. Atlas uses Accumate couplers, Bachmann uses EZ-mate, Kato uses their own design, and some use Micro Trains. In my opinion, and most (though not all) N scalers would agree, Micro Trains couplers are the best. For cars that have truck mounted couplers it's easy to change to Micro Trains couplers by changing the trucks. You can buy all your cars with Micro Trains couplers but locos are another matter. Some come with MT but most don't, but they will couple to MTL equipped cars just fine.


----------



## patriothonor (Oct 8, 2015)

Country Joe, thanks for your information. According to another response, it looks like Micro Trains is the way to go. Thanks again. 
patriothonor


----------

